#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  5 Step by Step Guide to Create an Effective Business Budget

## Bhavya

A business budget is an action plan to outline the financial and operational goals. It will help to manage and track the expenses and income of a business. So here are the 5 steps guide to create an effective business budget.

Calculate the Business's Average IncomeDetermine Fixed Business's CostsTally Down the Variable Business's ExpensesSet Up An Emergency Fund for the BusinessFinalize the Numbers for Income, Expenses, Fixed Costs and Emergency Fund

----------

